# Waxing Trailer



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I discovered this one by laziness. Last September we took a four day trip. When done I washed the trailer but I didn't feel like waxing it even though I thought I should. I had received one of those Armor All gift packs from someone and just figured that, "hey, the trailer is plastic. It should work". So, I used the wipes to wipe down the rig after I washed it. Only took about 15 minutes to wipe down the whole thing. Then I put it in storage with the cover on it. It sat until just a couple of weeks ago when we went on another trip. When we got home I washed it and to my suprise the water beaded like wax after all those months. It's supposed to be UV proof too. So, fellow lazy men you can now wax your rig so fast your beer won't even get warm. Just a thought.

John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I do mine the old fashioned way. Heavy coat of quality wax in the spring and she beads the rest of the year. Takes a while but worth it to me.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I used a spray wax and it worked surprisingly well. I think my 15 year old may use the old fashioned kind this spring while I supervise with a cold one or two...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

John, thanks for the tip!









Regular waxing these things is a P.I.T.A.!
I will have to try the Armour-All pads.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I use the spray wax, too. Spray on, wipe in. Twice a year (beginning and end of camping season) My neighbor waxed his 25 RS-S top to bottom with Maguire's the old fashioned way. Took him most of a day, but it did look sharp and nothing could stick to it.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I put on a coat of Maguires in the Spring, then use the "Spray 'N Dry" stuff after each wash, just I do with the cars.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Armour-All pads to the rescue....but don't tell my Dad, he'd NEVER wax his rig with anything but a towel and elbow grease.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I admit to using a product called, 3m Boat Wax and Cleaner.
It comes in a squeeze bottle, runs about $8 (expensive) and works really well.
The stuff beads water like crazy, but I do have to re-apply it to the front of the TT a couple of time per year.
A really big bonus for this stuff is something I found out in the fall last year. I first washed the front with soapy water and then went after the "black streaks" with Simple Green. Those pesky streaks were still there but just ghosts of their former selfs.
I alpplied the 3m stuff and viola! The black streaks just dissapeared! With no extra effort!0
These days I simply wash the TT with the normal soapy water and then wax the black streaks away. It is so easy!

Scott


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

snsgraham said:


> I admit to using a product called, 3m Boat Wax and Cleaner.
> It comes in a squeeze bottle, runs about $8 (expensive) and works really well.
> The stuff beads water like crazy, but I do have to re-apply it to the front of the TT a couple of time per year.
> A really big bonus for this stuff is something I found out in the fall last year. I first washed the front with soapy water and then went after the "black streaks" with Simple Green. Those pesky streaks were still there but just ghosts of their former selfs.
> ...


I don't typically get the black streaks because I cover mine. But this stuff sounds like it is easy enough and worth a try.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I use NuFinish (the stuff in the orange bottle) when I finally get the energy and ambition to do it. Like about once or twice a year. The rest of the time, I use the "Couch Potato" Wax. The car wash that has wax in it. I don't think the wash/wax stuff really gives that much protection by itself, but it seems to extend the time between real waxings. Plus, I use it on the awning to give it a little protection also.

Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

h2oman said:


> snsgraham said:
> 
> 
> > I admit to using a product called, 3m Boat Wax and Cleaner.
> ...


While my Outback isn't being used it is also under a canopy and I have not seen a trace of these Black Streaks. I take it they come from the area that drains the water from the gutter?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> While my Outback isn't being used it is also under a canopy and I have not seen a trace of these Black Streaks. I take it they come from the area that drains the water from the gutter?
> [snapback]89161[/snapback]​


Jim,

I think our water out here is too pure to leave these 'black streak' thingies people are talking about?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Before I bought my cover I got the black streaks. It is from the dirt on top thats gets picked up by dew or condensations and runs down anywhere it can. The cover eliminated that.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I admit to using a product called, 3m Boat Wax and Cleaner.


I've used that also.

Tim


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I think the streaks come from the roof...most of mine are down the front of the TT as I have the high zoot wooden clothes pins on all four corners. I also always park the TT nose high so the water (pure or not) runs down the back.
The cover deal intrigues me but I am afraid of the wind around here whipping rub marks in the TT.

Not to hijack the thread but, any problems from the wind whipping the cover by the end of winter?

Scott


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

snsgraham said:


> I think the streaks come from the roof...most of mine are down the front of the TT as I have the high zoot wooden clothes pins on all four corners. I also always park the TT nose high so the water (pure or not) runs down the back.
> The cover deal intrigues me but I am afraid of the wind around here whipping rub marks in the TT.
> 
> Not to hijack the thread but, any problems from the wind whipping the cover by the end of winter?
> ...


The covers snug up so tight that there is very little flapping. We have the famous Santa Ana winds here and it doesn't bother anything.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, gents!!
Did I happen to tell you how much I love my 21 year old? This is ONE time I'm glad I'm a lady with a 6'6" 21 yr. old son that just LOVES to wax his vehicles. I KNOW who'll be doing mine.







Seriously, the young man is SUCH a fanatic about keeping up his vehicle, he went out one night and had a forehead lamp on to finish waxing his car!! Now, THAT was a site for the neighbors to see!!








Oh, BTW, the streaks on my camper come from the awning downspouts. Gotta get some extensions!
Darlene action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I think our water out here is too pure to leave these 'black streak' thingies people are talking about?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you guys certainly get enough of it, don't you?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Oh, BTW, the streaks on my camper come from the awning downspouts. Gotta get some extensions!
> Darlene action
> [snapback]89344[/snapback]​


"Black Streak Remover" from Wal Mart or CW is the best thing I have found for the black streaks (and mildew on the awning). sunny Spray it on, let it sit for a couple minutes, brush and rinse. Gets them ever time.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

OK! Thanks h2oman!

Scott


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

snsgraham said:


> Not to hijack the thread but, any problems from the wind whipping the cover by the end of winter?
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]89250[/snapback]​


I have used a cover on the Outback and the only problem is with the steps. The sharp corners cut the fabric of the cover. No damage to the trailer. For this winter, I put carpet around the steps and used bungi cords to secure them and no additional damage to the cover occured.

Paul


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nufinish, simple and easy and it lasts

John


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

I used about a 1/3 of a can of Gel Gloss this past weekend took about 2.5 hours and can really tell the difference


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Yes!
Waxed TT= higher MPG and less towing resistance, right?!

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

snsgraham said:


> Yes!
> Waxed TT= higher MPG and less towing resistance, right?!
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]89497[/snapback]​


I was always a believer of that but.........When I drove the wife s van to Arizona we checked the MPG. While there I waxed the van, on the trip home MPG was down a little. Go figure.

I still like driving a clean vehicle and pulling a clean camper









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > I think our water out here is too pure to leave these 'black streak' thingies people are talking about?
> ...


We get "some" rain out here...but I'll take the rain over the humidity everyone has East of the Rockies...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, BTW, the streaks on my camper come from the awning downspouts.Â Gotta get some extensions!
> ...


Thanks for the hint. I'll have to tell my dealership, as they returned it "detailed" last time, complete with black streaks!!








Darlene action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I was always a believer of that but.........When I drove the wife s van to Arizona we checked the MPG. While there I waxed the van, on the trip home MPG was down a little. Go figure.
> [snapback]89515[/snapback]​


It was all downhill on the way back from Arizona.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

1. Do you wax over the decal / graphics?
2. Anything special applied to the roof or just wash it?


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

I wax over the decals, and with the roof i wash it with the trailer and and at least twice a year I use Rubber Roof Cleaner and then I use Rubber Roof Treatment that I get at Camping World. Hope this helps. I am sure others will chime in.

Rob


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I wash my trailer with simply green or dishsoap. Works very well. The trailer gets a single coat of marine grade max at the being of each season.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I use Black Streak Remover Marine cleaner and Marine Wax
And I wax over all decals

Don


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

As you know, it is hard to wax a white vehicle when the wax dries white itself. There are always places you end up missing and have to go back later to buff out.

Does anyone know of a wax that goes on with a color tint to make it more visible? I would think this would make it easier to spot on the white.


----------



## MChief (May 13, 2006)

Hi All, just to add to the mix, I have been useing 303 aerospace protectant, for a few years and it is a very good product, has a spf of 40, it sure kept my 98 hurricane motorhome looking like new, untill I sold it few months ago. and just purchased a 05 OB 28bhs, and polished it with 303 and it looks real good, took only about 45 min to do the whole thing. It is also recommened for the rubber roof. check it out,WWW303products.com and no I don't work for the company, He He MChief


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I guess it is time for that first wax job for us as well, I will have to get the old DW on it right away!


----------



## TexasHunts (Jul 31, 2005)

MChief said:


> Hi All, just to add to the mix, I have been useing 303 aerospace protectant, for a few years and it is a very good product, has a spf of 40, it sure kept my 98 hurricane motorhome looking like new, untill I sold it few months ago. and just purchased a 05 OB 28bhs, and polished it with 303 and it looks real good, took only about 45 min to do the whole thing. It is also recommened for the rubber roof. check it out,WWW303products.com and no I don't work for the company, He He MChief
> [snapback]110619[/snapback]​


MChief,

How do you apply the 303 product?

thanks


----------

